# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله يا دكتورة شيماء انا كنت خايف جدا من مادة الاجرام وعقاب 
بس دلوقتى ربنا كرمنا يا دكتورة والحمد لله بفضل ربنا ثم شرح حضرتك 
الاكثر من رائع جعلنا لا اخاف من الماده
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

                                                          محمود السيد 
                                                    الفرقه الاولى  
                                                                    بالاسماعيلية

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

